# Transcutaneous Vagus Nerve Stimulation



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Just stumbled onto something that is said to help against anxiety so I thought it may help with DP as well. It involves the vagus nerve and I know there are these exercises, called TRE (Trauma Release Exercises) which helps you trigger the vagus nerve but I don't know if a device like this has a stronger effect or not..?

This site lists the literature that did studies with the device relating to anxiety:

deactivation of limbic and temporal brain structures and mood enhancing effect by transcutaneous vagus nerve stimulation.

Increased well being and hypoactivity (decrease) in brain areas associated with anxiety and depression"

Changes in hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis measures after vagus nerve stimulation therapy in chronic depression.

The effect of transcutaneous vagus nerve stimulation on cortical excitability. Journal of Neural Transmission

Non-invasive vagus nerve stimulation in healthy humans reduces sympathetic nerve activity.

..


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's another site that directly mentions people with DP have issues with the vagus nerve:

In people with fatigue, food sensitivities, anxiety, gut problems, brain fog, and depersonalization, the vagus nerve is almost always at play. These people have lower vagal tone, which means a lower ability to perform its functions.

The vagus nerve is part of the parasympathetic nervous system, referred to as the rest-and-digest system. It's not the only nerve in the parasympathetic system, but it's by far the most important one because it has the most far-reaching effects.

The vagus nerve reaches the brain, gut (intestines, stomach), heart, liver, pancreas, gallbladder, kidney, ureter, spleen, lungs, reproductive organs (female), neck (pharynx, larynx, and esophagus), ears, and tongue.

The vagus nerve is largely responsible for the mind-body connection since it goes to all the major organs (except the adrenal and thyroid glands).

*It's intimately tied to how we connect with one another* - it links directly to nerves that tune our ears to human speech, coordinate eye contact, and regulate emotional expressions. It influences the release of oxytocin, a hormone that is important in social bonding [R].

Studies have found that higher vagal tone is associated with greater closeness to others and more altruistic behavior


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I do agree with this, but am also a little annoyed by the claim. The cortisol and vagus nerve literature about DPD is limited. They don't know what causes it, and yet they imply it's the vagus nerve. Nobody knows this.

In fact some think that dissociation happens when the vagus nerve is OVER active... I'm not sure about that. Mine feels like hypervigalence to the point of mental/physical/emotional exhaustion. So I would agree with them, but I would LOVE to know their peer reviewed reference

I did find the last sentence interesting though. My hearing of human speech is my massive major main symptom that bothers me. Social interaction is unbearable as following a conversation is so hard. Eye contact is also hard and emotional expression is not great. My body freezes and I have even notice I mirror other people's actions... but I worry this happens too often. So I think they MAY be correct. However, don't forget they are there to sell. The product itself may well be snake oil


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I wouldn't buy this device either, because I didn't read enough good reviews. The text in the second post is actually from a site unrelated to this device, but it doesn't cite any references.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I agree with their theory, but it is just a theory. Research on DPD is so scarce that we aren't really even sure if it is hyper or hypo arousal or if cortisol levels are too high or crashing... the few studies there are contradict each other so god only knows. To me over sympathetic activation makes sense.. but equally when we 'dissociate' the nervous system plummets into parasympathetic. So I really can't say for sure


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

I one-hundred percent think that this illness is associated with the vagus nerve. When I was ten, my father had abused me and picked me up by the neck and slammed me against the wall. After that day, I was depersonalized. That was ten years ago. Recently, I have been going to a primary care physician who has instructed me on physical therapy exercises to strengthen my muscles and tendons around my vagus nerve so that they aren't pinching the nerve, making it overactive. One day when I was straining said muscles over the nerve, I felt a popping, and then all the air in my sinuses shifted and earwax poured out of my left ear. I started seeing in 3-d for the first time in years and it was both frightening and miraculous. My DPD of ten years was gone after two days of physical therapy. I cried on the spot.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Really sorry to hear you experienced that level of abuse. I have a similar childhood high level of trauma that would have been a trigger for all this.

so did it return? Or were u cured? I often think my sinuses are 'tight' so to speak. Particularly my ear canal. They pop whenever I swallow. Constantly 24/7. There is always pressure in there. And the vagus nerve does wrap around the ear canal/ear drum. Parasympathetic activation would be the best way to rid that tension imo


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

shadowshudder said:


> I one-hundred percent think that this illness is associated with the vagus nerve. When I was ten, my father had abused me and picked me up by the neck and slammed me against the wall. After that day, I was depersonalized. That was ten years ago. Recently, I have been going to a primary care physician who has instructed me on physical therapy exercises to strengthen my muscles and tendons around my vagus nerve so that they aren't pinching the nerve, making it overactive. One day when I was straining said muscles over the nerve, I felt a popping, and then all the air in my sinuses shifted and earwax poured out of my left ear. I started seeing in 3-d for the first time in years and it was both frightening and miraculous. My DPD of ten years was gone after two days of physical therapy. I cried on the spot.


Very interesting thank you. Can you elaborate on the excercises, or point me in the direction of more info? Thanks


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Care needs to be taken if anyone is considering stimulating the vagus nerve. Seek medical advice first - bradycardia can be a serious problem.

It's also probably worth reading about Polyvagal Theory, to gain more understanding of the dorsal and ventral branches of the vagus nerve.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Not promoting any particular practitioner, but this seemed like a decent summary:

http://drarielleschwartz.com/natural-vagus-nerve-stimulation-dr-arielle-schwartz/#.Wq5uuujFLIV


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

Shadowshudder, are you there?


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Haven't heard of Polyvagal Theory until today, reading up on Developmental Trauma Disorder, Complex PTSD, etc. This is really interesting with regards to DP. Clearly some aspect of healthy autonomic nervous system function is implicated in DP, the only question is which part?

Here's a good overall article on the subject: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3108032/

There are some intriguing commonalities between DP and aspects of the vagus nerve mentioned in Polyvagal Theory that are difficult to ignore. So many with DP talk about difficulty with eye contact, tinnitus and sensitivity to vocal tone, all of which are linked to the vagus nerve.

What I find most fascinating about Polyvagal Theory is the concept of the vagus nerve as a sort of instrument or muscle used to fluctuate back and forth between stimulus and relaxation -- to much stimulus and fight or flight becomes damaging to your overall health, while too little can also have negative effects. Kinda makes me wonder if DP is the result of one of these extremes...


----------

